# K-9 Dryer II or III?



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I have a k9 mini and have used a friends k9III. Definitely great dryers. I recently used my sisters Shernbao to blow dry my dogs and that thing really impressed me. I dare say I liked it more than my k9 mini and it's a fraction of the price. I'm actually thinking about ordering a Shernbao now to have on have because it's lighter and quieter than my k9. Just food for thought.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't recall what the differences are between the K-9 II & K-9 III . I think the III has higher air flow.
I bought the III variable speed model. Love it. I bought it because someone I know that breeds and shows has several of them. I was able to use one on a couple occasions and had to have one as a result.

Never used the II so I can't compare. Prior to the getting the III I used a small metro dryer for years. 

No regrets getting the III variable speed model.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

I have a solar dryer. It works great.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

SRW said:


> I have a solar dryer. It works great.


Just a bit slow if it's late in the day and you don't want a wet dog on your bed at night.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Megora said:


> Just a bit slow if it's late in the day and you don't want a wet dog on your bed at night.


My wife won't tolerate dogs on the bed no matter how dry they are.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have a K9III and love it. I asked for it as my 39th wedding anniversary present. 😅

My baby gets in bed with us, but departs usually after about an hour for the cooler floors. If one of us is out of town, he’ll stay the entire night.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I have both- prefer the II personally, it's only one cylinder, so hangs easily and doesn't take up as much floor space.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> I have both- prefer the II personally, it's only one cylinder, so hangs easily and doesn't take up as much floor space.


The III is a beast. I avoid having to move it.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

We have the K9 3 at our home kennel and my wife uses the K9 2 at her work (she is a groomer) .. If you planned to take the dryer mobile the 2 is definitely lighter and more mobile but the 3 does dry a little faster for sure.. Here is the difference right off the manufacturer website.. 


The Difference between the K9 II and K9 III Blower Dryers
Both dryers utilize the same motors. The single tube K9 II produces a slightly higher discharge temperature due to the confined space of the single tube. The K9 III produces a slightly higher airflow rate at a marginally lower discharge temperature due to increased intake area. The major difference is the ease of maintenance. The motor brushes on the K 9 III can be changed by simply removing the end caps on the dryer. The K 9 II requires disconnecting a number of wires and removing the power cord, outlet, switches and one motor from the tube.
In the event your K-9 II Dog Dryer may need to be repaired or serviced, we recommend using our service center to assist with your product repairs. We highly recommend routine maintenance on your K-9 products. If you need knowledgeable advice about your product we urge you to call.
Warranty:Electric Cleaner Company units are guaranteed against defects in workmanship and/or motors for two years from date of
purchase . All other parts are guaranteed 90 days against defects in workmanship and/or materials . Warranty on motor-turbines is applicable only if motor-turbines have not been taken apart or tampered with.
Motor-turbines, hoses,or unit to be repaired must be returned to factory freight pre-paid or post paid for to apply. For all warranty work please call 800-456-9821. Send all machines to:


----------



## kjengold (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks. I'll check out the Shernbao.


----------



## kjengold (Jun 19, 2007)

Emmdenn said:


> I have a k9 mini and have used a friends k9III. Definitely great dryers. I recently used my sisters Shernbao to blow dry my dogs and that thing really impressed me. I dare say I liked it more than my k9 mini and it's a fraction of the price. I'm actually thinking about ordering a Shernbao now to have on have because it's lighter and quieter than my k9. Just food for thought.


Thanks. I'll check out the Shernbao.


----------



## kjengold (Jun 19, 2007)

Otter said:


> I don't recall what the differences are between the K-9 II & K-9 III . I think the III has higher air flow.
> I bought the III variable speed model. Love it. I bought it because someone I know that breeds and shows has several of them. I was able to use one on a couple occasions and had to have one as a result.
> 
> Never used the II so I can't compare. Prior to the getting the III I used a small metro dryer for years.
> ...


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## kjengold (Jun 19, 2007)

JerseyChris said:


> We have the K9 3 at our home kennel and my wife uses the K9 2 at her work (she is a groomer) .. If you planned to take the dryer mobile the 2 is definitely lighter and more mobile but the 3 does dry a little faster for sure.. Here is the difference right off the manufacturer website..
> 
> 
> The Difference between the K9 II and K9 III Blower Dryers
> ...


Thank you. I am in with the ease of maintenance, so it seems like the K-9 III is worth the extra $$$


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Another vote for the Shernbao. A friend of mine bought one at a show last year. I can’t really tell a difference in power between it and the K9 III, but it is a lot lighter and a lot cheaper. Same friend has a K9 III as well. They are heavy and it’s a pain to lug them around at shows.


----------



## kjengold (Jun 19, 2007)

ArkansasGold said:


> Another vote for the Shernbao. A friend of mine bought one at a show last year. I can’t really tell a difference in power between it and the K9 III, but it is a lot lighter and a lot cheaper. Same friend has a K9 III as well. They are heavy and it’s a pain to lug them around at shows.


Hmmm. Maybe I should rethink the K-9. Which model of the Shernboa does your friend have?


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

This one: Shernbao Hurricane Dual Motor Dog Pet Grooming Force Dryer - Shernbao USA


----------



## kjengold (Jun 19, 2007)

ArkansasGold said:


> This one: Shernbao Hurricane Dual Motor Dog Pet Grooming Force Dryer - Shernbao USA


Thanks.
I just checked out reviews on Amazon. The one common complaint about the Shernboa folks have is the hose comes off easily and some folks can't get it to stay on. I'm still open to it though.
I wish there was a Consumer Reports for dog products.


----------

